# Grand 11/15



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Fished the Grand today had over 40 on only got more than half in .Fish were stacked up all around tight to light house picked them up on magenta and gold and all gold little cleos and in the river the orange jointed rapala's kicked butt .


----------



## Lunderful (Aug 8, 2014)

I was there this morning for a bit. Went 5 for 7 with my biggest being 8 1/2. I only fished for about an hour and 20 minutes so I could hunt this afternoon. I caught all on a HJ 10 hot pink tiger running about 2.5 mph. Leads were 20 to 30 feet behind the boards.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Lunderful said:


> I was there this morning for a bit. Went 5 for 7 with my biggest being 8 1/2. I only fished for about an hour and 20 minutes so I could hunt this afternoon. I caught all on a HJ 10 hot pink tiger running about 2.5 mph. Leads were 20 to 30 feet behind the boards.


 We were wonder were you went !!


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Lunderful (Aug 8, 2014)

FishIgo said:


> We were wonder were you went !!


Lol...Trying to multitask!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Lunderful said:


> Lol...Trying to multitask!


Yesterday while trolling the river at Conneaut I could of shot a 10 point while I was fishing he came right up to shore line


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

FishIgo said:


> View attachment 223610
> View attachment 223609
> Fished the Grand today had over 40 on only got more than half in .Fish were stacked up all around tight to light house picked them up on magenta and gold and all gold little cleos and in the river the orange jointed rapala's kicked butt .



good ole grand river ""tea"" water
love it when my line turns brown from the stain


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

TRIPLE-J said:


> good ole grand river ""tea"" water
> love it when my line turns brown from the stain


Use a orange jointed rapala j9 it kicked butt on Tuesday


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

FishIgo said:


> Use a orange jointed rapala j9 it kicked butt on Tuesday


 Can't seem to find that orange jointed rapala anywhere.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

SKRAMER said:


> Can't seem to find that orange jointed rapala anywhere.


I Know fiishusa has them


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

I got a few last week off of FISH USA....


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

They aren't orange. They are red gold I think. I had the same problem finding them. J-9 and j-11. Put over 40 in the boat the last 2 days and that bait did the lion share


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes it's called Gold Flouresent Red


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Been my go to for over a decade. Most people think they need to be deeper or bigger walleye baits. Small and shallow gets it done.


----------



## jeffreff (Mar 9, 2011)

trolled mouth of grand today...........fire tiger was gr8 on about 5. the last one about 330 pm was the beast of the east! 31.5 inches......don't know how accurrate rapala hand held non digital scales are with a thrashing fish but it said 20 lbs! what a beautiful nov day on the lake!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Lunderful said:


> I was there this morning for a bit. Went 5 for 7 with my biggest being 8 1/2. I only fished for about an hour and 20 minutes so I could hunt this afternoon. I caught all on a HJ 10 hot pink tiger running about 2.5 mph. Leads were 20 to 30 feet behind the boards.


Diver or floater


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

jeffreff said:


> trolled mouth of grand today...........fire tiger was gr8 on about 5. the last one about 330 pm was the beast of the east! 31.5 inches......don't know how accurrate rapala hand held non digital scales are with a thrashing fish but it said 20 lbs! what a beautiful nov day on the lake!


The state record is just over 21 pounds and 38" Your fish was a monster! Nice job.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone got eyes on the grand today. How muddy is she? Thanks for any info.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Is this the famed jointed rapala that you guys are talking about? (It's an HJ-12 that I saw at Dick's)


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

It's a jointed minnow J9


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks! Any suggestion which
store might have them in NEO?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Thanks! Any suggestion which
> store might have them in NEO?


Fishusa.com


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Is this the floating version or suspending version?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

man I'm glad I pay a fraction of what they charge for them raps. they are pricey!!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Is this the floating version or suspending version?


Floating


----------



## jeffreff (Mar 9, 2011)

FishIgo said:


> View attachment 223883
> It's a jointed minnow J9


hi, what size jointed should i get? i used a hj 5 and 7 and after the catch hooks were str8ened out. if i rigged bigger hooks would it affect lure action?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

jeffreff said:


> hi, what size jointed should i get? i used a hj 5 and 7 and after the catch hooks were str8ened out. if i rigged bigger hooks would it affect lure action?


I have been using the J9


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

I recently started using the jointed scatter wrap in the same size. Was lights out.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

DancinBear said:


> I recently started using the jointed scatter wrap in the same size. Was lights out.


Good to hear mine are on order !!!!


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

DancinBear said:


> I recently started using the jointed scatter wrap in the same size. Was lights out.


 I was looking at them the other day and didn't buy one. But I'll probably have to get a few now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

jeffreff said:


> hi, what size jointed should i get? i used a hj 5 and 7 and after the catch hooks were str8ened out. if i rigged bigger hooks would it affect lure action?


let up on your drag just a hair and you should be good


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I just run spoons 95 percent of the time
I have a bunch of those jointed rapalas but they really seemed to tear up the fish when I used them so switched back to the spoons ...
they seem to hold up better after I get them in the boat and let them go
idk maybe its just me
did catch a lot of fish on them tho


----------



## jeffreff (Mar 9, 2011)

TRIPLE-J said:


> let up on your drag just a hair and you should be good


thx, i'll try that.


----------



## Lunderful (Aug 8, 2014)

The only problem with spoons is when you have to kick the boat into neutral to fight a fish. They'll drop to the bottom and hang. Those rapala's just float to the surface.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Lunderful said:


> The only problem with spoons is when you have to kick the boat into neutral to fight a fish. They'll drop to the bottom and hang. Those rapala's just float to the surface.


true but I don't drop to neutral till im ready to net so they don't drop so much
lol boated a doubleheader over the weekend by myself lol
talk about a firedrill...glad I have good drags and good rod holders lol


----------

